# missing traveler - Denny West aka Sharps



## Ri Raw (Dec 16, 2014)

A friend of mine Denny West also known as Sharps might be missing, or at least his family seems pretty worried about him. He was supposed to be meeting his family in az or tx but last I saw he was in mexico. Anyway I know him to be a guy who can figure his own shit out but in case anyone knows where he is or can get a message to him I figured it was worth a post. He family seems pretty worried. He's medium tall with long blonde hair and a beard. He wears hats and vests and has various sharp things hanging from his belt. Last I saw him he was traveling with a kid named jeremia/veder. Here's the article his family posted on his facebook http://www.parkerpioneer.net/news/article_f311c81e-84a9-11e4-8a86-f3bae2cbb437.html


----------



## landpirate (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Ri Raw, I've moved your thread to the missed connections section as I think it fits better there, also I've added your friends name to the title, just to draw peoples attention to this more. I hope you have luck finding him.


----------



## Ri Raw (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know how the headline changed but his name is denny not danny


----------



## Ri Raw (Dec 16, 2014)

But I think he mostly goes by 'sharps'


----------



## landpirate (Dec 16, 2014)

whoops sorry my bad, I'll change it now.


----------



## Tude (Dec 17, 2014)

Totally worthy of a post. Hope he is found and he or someone chimes in. Another space to search is facebook - search dirtykids or dirty kids or other similar genre - bunch of groups out there including people who are looking for missing travelers as well as their parents looking - hopefully someone may have seen him. Good luck!


----------



## Ri Raw (Dec 27, 2014)

hes alive and all is well!


----------



## landpirate (Dec 27, 2014)

That's great news


----------

